# Can't leave Leave the house



## illway2b (May 2, 2003)

I've been alcoholic for years and I started suspecting that people would talk behind my back which eventually made me schizoprenic(hearing voices).I have recently recovered from drinking and schizoprenia to find that the reason people talked behind my back was that I smelled bad(IBS) (I was really really alcoholic).Anyway I've recovered but with the IBS and the way I've been treated socially I am embarassed and afraid to leave the house but I need a job.My question is: Do anyone have any tips on how to get over my fear of being around people?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

posting to the bb like you did is a good first step.tom


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

You need help. This isn't something that you have to do alone. Have you contacted Alcoholics Anomy,ous. They have a very good support program helping people rebuild their lives.Also, if you are schizophrenic are you on medication? You should really be under a doctor'scare. Schizophrenia is no joke..nor is Alcoholism, but neither of them make you smell bad. IBS may, if you aren't being vigilant about your personal hygeine.My suggestion would be that you have a nice long hot shower, shampoo your hair, get dressed in clean ironed clothes and go for a walk...preferably on an empty stomach if you have IBS-D. Not everyone in the world knows about your problems, or your past. Take it one day at a time.Good Luck.Luilu


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

yes you need to join AA it will help your self esteem you can't sit alone in your own #### or you will drink again take it from someone who is one herself.10 years sober


----------



## LouiseM (Jun 30, 2000)

From what I understand once you have Schizophrenia you will always have it. That too and when you drink a lot, and suddenly stop you can have severe panic attacks and can see and hear things that are not there. That is why when you are a heavy drinker your advised to seek medical treatment. They can give you medication that will ease these side effects. Heavy drinking too can be a killer for your intestinal track. Are you under any care now? What meds are you taking? Its great that you have stop drinking I think its the first step. I would do a little at a time, get out of the house, first spend some time in your yard, it might be scary at first, but you have to fight through it. Take baby steps. Good luck! Let us know how you are doing.Take care


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

i can definately relate brother(or sister). the odor thing is freaking terrible. i have been out in public maybe once in the past year(and that was just to briefly meet a man to get something i bought on ebay). before i realized i had ibs, i realized i stunk. this was in school(senior year). after i dropped out, the memories haunted me in my dreams for more than a year. people(not just high school students) can be viciously insensitive. and everything hygenically that could be done, has been done. its a terrible problem. its like more than air comes out when i pass gas, but ive never had an "accident". also, i fear im scitzophrenic(people can definately read my thoughts). the only way to beat it, is to have faith and pray. im not gonna push my beliefs about jesus on you, but you should try to find god. accept god as your father and u will have eternal life. i started meditating also. you need to remember that you are in complete control of your mind and your body. our minds are much more powerful than modern medicine will have us believe. please post again. i want to know how you are doing, and more about you.sry for the long post


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

anonymoose Go to the *Gas,Bloating and Pain* forum. you will find several of us with the bad smell problem. I have had it many many, years and like you I stay home a lot. I also learned to put my faith in God and that has helped me keep my sanity. Eternity is forever while life here is very short.







 Joyce


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

going to add my two cents here as well: absolutely go to an AA meeting, there is a solution to both alchoholism and to dual diagnosis issues. the solution to my drinking problem i found in AA and of course, only a good, competent doc can help with other stuff. it's ok to be afraid, but walking through your fear is the very definition of courage. posting here on this board can be helpful with your IBS issues, get help from wherever you can and i will be the first one here to testify that the 12 Steps of AA has helped me enormously with my IBS as well as not drinking a day at a time. best of luck, g-


----------

